# Free Samples Of Super Cedar Firestarters



## NWfuel (Sep 13, 2008)

We are once again offering free samples of our Super Cedar Firestarters to all new members of Hearth.com. These are approved for use in wood stoves and fireplaces with or without cat combusters. These are also great for starting outdoor firepits and charcoal grills. Please email us your physical ship to address and they are on the way. For more info see www.supercedar.com
Email to
forstarts@aol.com
Free Samples

Have a safe burning season, and Relax while watching your money Burn!

Thomas


----------



## fossil (Sep 13, 2008)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> We are once again offering free samples of our Super Cedar Firestarters to all _*new*_ members of Hearth.com.



Aw, c'mon, Thomas...does that mean I don't get any more _free_ ones?   :down:   Rick


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 13, 2008)

Rick, I will tell you a way to get more free ones. I know the Blaze King stoves come with a few free ones and so does the Woodhaven firewood racks. Hope this helps!

I see alot of smoke coming from your area when flying over.
Thomas


----------



## fossil (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Thomas.  When I finally burn through the box of 100 I recently received quite promptly from you, I'll give some serious thought to replacing one of my stoves so I can score a couple free Super Cedars.      None of that smoke you see is coming from either of my chimneys.  Terrific product, BTW, I love 'em!  Rick


----------



## bluefrier (Sep 13, 2008)

Mr. NW Fuels,  Thank you in advance for a free sample. 
I will have to create a new user name each year to take advantage of your generosity. (Just Kidding :lol: )


----------



## cmonSTART (Sep 13, 2008)

Ya, they work well for those stubborn fires when the wood is a bit wet.  We enjoyed ours last year.


----------



## RedNeck Wrangler (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks. I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## RocketMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the offer, anxious to give them a try!


----------



## Cazimere (Sep 14, 2008)

Never received mine last year.


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 14, 2008)

Caz, sorry we over looked you. To be sure we get some to you we will need you to email us your ship to address at forstarts@aol.com

Thomas


----------



## live2burn (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks in advance :exclaim:


----------



## Jay777 (Sep 14, 2008)

I didn't get one with my woodhaven rack (1/4 cord, ordered about 2 months ago).  I'm not *complaining*, as I got a free sample from you already, but just fyi.


----------



## JAmuso (Sep 14, 2008)

Awesome!  Thank you!  Sent my email....


----------



## woodjack (Sep 14, 2008)

Looking forward to trying them out - I just sent you an email.
Thanks NW


----------



## Campfire (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks, Just sent you a e-mail.


----------



## johnnywarm (Sep 14, 2008)

email sent.Thanks again


----------



## davenorthshorema (Sep 14, 2008)

Email sent...thank you!


----------



## TCNC (Sep 15, 2008)

Email sent.  Thank you.


----------



## labrador (Sep 15, 2008)

Look forward to trying some out in my two wood burners, Jotul Rockland upstairs and VC vigilant downstairs. Thank you in advance.


----------



## skinnykid (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine are on their way! I am very excited to try these out. Might make it MUCH easier to light the fire before work (limited time) rather than using paper-kindling-leaving door open- and blah blah..


----------



## Chris D (Sep 15, 2008)

Email sent.  Thanks Thomas!!  Cant wait to try them


----------



## slowski74 (Sep 15, 2008)

Excellent product! Received my free sample last year and promptly ordered a case of 100 and split it with a buddy of mine. They are great when you have a small firebox. You can put more wood in for start up instead of all the paper and kindling.


----------



## johnnywarm (Sep 15, 2008)

slowski74 said:
			
		

> Excellent product! Received my free sample last year and promptly ordered a case of 100 and split it with a buddy of mine. They are great when you have a small firebox. You can put more wood in for start up instead of all the paper and kindling.




What was the 100 count price??


----------



## slowski74 (Sep 15, 2008)

$64.85  I only need a quarter of a supercedar to start a fire.


----------



## johnnywarm (Sep 15, 2008)

slowski74 said:
			
		

> $64.85  I only need a quarter of a supercedar to start a fire.




Sounds Good to me!!


----------



## stephen44 (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks - email sent - looking forward to trying - i use duraflame at  the moment - and yes they smoke !


----------



## PS3696 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks! email sent I can't wait to try! It May help with my Kindling shortage.


----------



## Drumaz (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the samples.  I'm sending the email right now!!


----------



## johnnywarm (Sep 15, 2008)

anybody need any of the news paper i have been saving :-/


----------



## johnsopi (Sep 15, 2008)

Email sent
 Thank you
Paul


----------



## Ozarknana (Sep 15, 2008)

Thomas,
Thank you, we sent you an email...

Ozark and Mr. Nana


----------



## JRP3 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sent Email.   :cheese:


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd really like to try some. I'll be burning wood again for the first time in about 20 years. My job has me gone two nights a week, so anything that will make it easier for my wife if (when) the fire goes out will make it easier for me. 

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## dvellone (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you! This just may be the solution to my wife's burning up in one shot the kindling that I could have used to start 50 fires!


----------



## RedOctober (Sep 16, 2008)

I ordered 50 dollars worth last year, but never got my free-bees.  Can I get a retroactive deal?


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 16, 2008)

RedOctober said:
			
		

> I ordered 50 dollars worth last year, but never got my free-bees.  Can I get a retroactive deal?



Hello Red,

We will be happy to send you your samples. I might add that everyone is welcome to receive samples (old and new members). We ask that only those who have not requested them in the past do so.

Thanks for all the requests and everyone should receive them this week.
Thomas


----------



## beagler7694 (Sep 16, 2008)

Email Sent.  Thank you!!


----------



## fossil (Sep 16, 2008)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> ...We ask that only those who have not requested them in the past do so...



Thomas, how 'bout if my wife asks for a couple?  My dog?  The cats?  That'll be OK, right?   %-P   Rick


----------



## WATYF (Sep 16, 2008)

yay! free stuff!

These should work great with the stove I just ordered.


WATYF


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 16, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> NW Fuels said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha Ha, Hearth.com members.
Thomas


----------



## acesover (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks would like to give them a try


----------



## rich81 (Sep 16, 2008)

email sent thanks in advance, waiting to try your product


----------



## bruce56bb (Sep 17, 2008)

DON"T take the bait folks! he's just like the crack dealer. don't let him hook you!

once you use his "free samples" you're hooked for life and end up with supercedar.com in your favorites.


----------



## Greg Richardson (Sep 17, 2008)

Received it today. Thanks! 
Considering I'm about an hour from you if I like these do you have a retail store at your place?


----------



## bluefrier (Sep 17, 2008)

Got mine's today, thanks again!


----------



## neverrude (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you....


----------



## ScottF (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you for the random act of kindness on your part.  Sent you an email
Scott


----------



## zhukpavlo (Sep 17, 2008)

Email sent

Thanks,


----------



## Campfire (Sep 17, 2008)

I got mine today thanks!


----------



## potter (Sep 18, 2008)

Also recieved mine today. Thak you!


----------



## bears12th (Sep 18, 2008)

Thomas,

Thanks for the free samples of the super cedar firestarters.  Looking forward to trying it out sometime soon, maybe sooner than I want with the chill coming out here in the NE.  Thanks for the sample, and I look forward to putting in a good word once I try it out.


Thanks,

Bears


----------



## johnnywarm (Sep 18, 2008)

I got my free sample today.  They look like good HamburgesLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ddown (Sep 18, 2008)

Got mine today

Thanks they smell great


----------



## Gwleo (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RedNeck Wrangler (Sep 18, 2008)

Got mine today! Thanks. I 'll try them soon it's going to be in the 20's the next few nights.


----------



## mcaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thomas,

Email sent, Thanks for the samples

- MarkC.


----------



## kbuns99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sent you an email.  Thank you very much.  Chad


----------



## Kneerat (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanx Thomas received mine today. Will be using soon


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Sep 19, 2008)

Mine came today! 
Thank you, Thomas


----------



## firebird400 (Sep 20, 2008)

got mine on weds thanks


----------



## sapratt (Sep 20, 2008)

Ya know Fossil as close as you are to NW Fuels you should just drive up there and visit.  Then you can buy some starters from him.


----------



## fossil (Sep 20, 2008)

no man said:
			
		

> Ya know Fossil as close as you are to NW Fuels you should just drive up there and visit.  Then you can buy some starters from him.



Well, no man, let's see here.  Bend, Oregon to Mukilteo, Washington is about a _700 mile _round trip, and believe me, it ain't all just flat ground.  Thomas doesn't charge for shipping, (although I'm not dumb enough to think he's just eating that part of the expense of his business, but it sure makes it simple for us customers), and the Fedex guy delivers and stacks.  %-P  Dunno about you, but I think that sort of shopping errand's a bit over the top.    Rick


----------



## sbohlen (Sep 20, 2008)

Just sent you an email. Cant wait to try these in my new Alderlea T6 when it finally arrives. Thanks.


----------



## gangsplatt (Sep 20, 2008)

Just received mine in the mail today...man I love the smell of cedar. Can't wait to try them out in my new stove!


----------



## Elderthewelder (Sep 21, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> no man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just went and picked up a box of 100 today, He is about a 15 minute drive from me


----------



## cruzer (Sep 21, 2008)

Very cool! Love freebies! Hopefully i don't get too hooked oh them...all my newspaper is going to go to waste...

Stewart


----------



## Nice-N-Warm (Sep 22, 2008)

Just received my sample FireStarters, they came REALLY quickly  Thank you very much!


----------



## Heat Miser (Sep 22, 2008)

I got my samples as well. I tried one out and it got the fire going very quickly and cleanly. My stove was blazing away inside of 30 minutes and they were easy to use.  I now have a box of 100 to use this winter.


----------



## neverrude (Sep 22, 2008)

I received them Saturday, can’t wait to try them out. Thank you.


----------



## Tfin (Sep 22, 2008)

Recieved my last week.  Only needed 1/3rd of one to light the fire Sat morning.  Worked great!

Plan to place an order soon.  Thanks!


----------



## ScottF (Sep 22, 2008)

Recieved mine yesterday.  Cant wait for it to be cold enough to fire up the stove and try them. Thank you very much.


----------



## trailblaze (Sep 22, 2008)

just send my email....

will probably order some!


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 24, 2008)

I just wanted to thank everyone for the overwhelming requests for free samples of the Super Cedars. I also want to thank those who ordered our product and for your continued support the past 6 years. I also appreciate all the kind words that you have posted.

If anyone that requested the free samples has not received them within 7-10 days it is possible that we got a little click happy during the rush. We did alot of cut and paste on addresses which increases the chance of error.

Thank you all again!
Thomas


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 24, 2008)

Got mine in today's mail. Very fast shipping, thanks again. A little too warm here for a fire yet, but it wont be long.

Shipper


----------



## Ravenswood (Sep 24, 2008)

Got mine the day after I ordered (of course I'm somewhat local).  I've tried a few fires with them, and can actually use 1/4 of a starter per fire and completely eliminate paper and kindling with dry wood!  Amazing!


----------



## northwinds (Sep 24, 2008)

Mine arrived, and I'm looking forward to trying them out when the weather cools.  Thanks for the generous free sample
offer.


----------



## gweldgen (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks in advance -email just sent


----------



## nscarnati (Sep 26, 2008)

email sent - looking forward to the sample. i'm brand new to burning and just got jotul f100 stove to play with


----------



## kenny chaos (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Fossil-  You talked me into A Lopi Liberty which will start for me with half a paper towel and a small handful of twigs.  I don't know what you do with all your starters (somebody said hamburgers?) but you can have mine.


----------



## fossil (Sep 26, 2008)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Hey Fossil-  You talked me into A Lopi Liberty which will start for me with half a paper towel and a small handful of twigs.  I don't know what you do with all your starters (somebody said hamburgers?) but you can have mine.



I can start either of my stoves with a good load of wood, largest splits on the bottom and working my way up with some smaller pieces to fill the box to the desired load, then a few pieces of splitter trash, 1/4 of a super cedar, and another handful of splitter trash sprinkled atop that.  Works like a charm.  Stovepipe temp is above 250F in no time, and the entire load burns right down into a great bed of red-hot coals ready for a reload.  No muss, no fuss, works like a charm for me and my stoves and my fuel.  If you don't want your super cedars, then by all means send them to me.  I think they're worth every penny.  Rick


----------



## kenny chaos (Sep 26, 2008)

Never mind.  I'll try'em.  You sure haven't steered me wrong yet.


----------



## Catskill (Sep 26, 2008)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Never mind.  I'll try'em.  You sure haven't steered me wrong yet.



Give him time.  ;-P


----------



## kenny chaos (Sep 26, 2008)

Well it's funny you say that because I was thinking about his post and have come to the conclusion that we, in fact, have different models of the Lopi 'cause if I put two large splits on the bottom, as he explained, there is no room for anything else.


----------



## fossil (Sep 27, 2008)

Either your 3.1 ft^3 firebox is smaller than my 3.1 ft^3 firebox, or your splits are a good deal larger than mine.  Rick


----------



## cruzer (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks got my samples! Can't wait to try them out. I am thinking it will be the "easy" way for the wifey to restart the fire in the afternoon when she gets back from work. 

SS


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm probably gonna order the "green " package,  not cause I'm some tree hugging hippy, but because i dont have to unwrap em


----------



## rich81 (Oct 5, 2008)

received mine and tried a 1/4 piece to start a fire.  all i have to say is WOW  thank you very much.  i will be ordering more.   for the past few years i always had problems with smokey starts. i would put a firestarter in with some kindling, the fire would smoke like crazy for at least 5-10 minutes and i would get p'd off!        with these things all i had to do was put a 1/4 piece with some kindling,   touch the super cedar off and shut my door and watch my pipe climb up to temp in no time  with absolutley no smokey start. once again THANK YOU for the sample, i am very happy.


----------



## stephen44 (Oct 5, 2008)

hmmm - still haven't got mine yet - but here's hoping !


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 5, 2008)

Stephan, When did you request your sample? 
Thomas


----------



## fredarm (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the samples.  They work great!

Fred


----------



## davenorthshorema (Oct 18, 2008)

I got my samples a few weeks ago...thanks for sending them.  I used them last night and they work great!


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 18, 2008)

i will say now that i used them a couple of times,i dont know how people go with out them. i'm ordering some more monday.

Thanks supercedar!!


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 18, 2008)

Ravenswood said:
			
		

> Got mine the day after I ordered (of course I'm somewhat local). I've tried a few fires with them, and can actually use 1/4 of a starter per fire and completely eliminate paper and kindling with dry wood! Amazing!




This is why i love them. no more paper or kindling


----------



## Poult (Oct 18, 2008)

These things are great!  No muss, no fuss, no box of newspaper!  Which is great because I don't get newspapers very often.  

Thanks for the free ones, I just ordered from the website.  Looking forward to starting more fires now!  :>


----------



## Skinn (Oct 18, 2008)

Email sent can't wait to try them out with all the positive experiences here!!


----------



## N/A N/A (Oct 18, 2008)

These things work great! Good product! Thanks a bunch and I will be looking into getting more. Will for sure recommend them to everybody I know!


----------



## dvellone (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the samples. You're like the candy man coming around here getting us all hooked.


----------



## cdodge04 (Oct 19, 2008)

Just sent an email, hope I'm not too late.  Interested to see how well these bad boys work.  If they are as good as everyone says...then I can't wait to get my paws on these!


----------



## stephen44 (Oct 19, 2008)

still didn't get mine - must be too far south


----------



## ATVriderINmass (Oct 19, 2008)

I just sent a email...hope you still have some would like to try them out..thanks alot


----------



## fossil (Oct 19, 2008)

FJLayes625 said:
			
		

> I just sent a email...hope you still have some would like to try them out..thanks alot



Oh, I suspect Thomas has more Super Cedars than any of us can imagine.   ;-P   Rick


----------



## begreen (Oct 19, 2008)

I also suspect that he's running his tail off right now, filling customer orders for wood and Idehoe logs.


----------



## msbree (Oct 19, 2008)

These Starters are the BEST  I was hooked immediately last year when I got my samples!  I only need 1/2 of one!  Thomas, any word on extra scoring of the Starters?  If I can remember correctly, you were possibly thinking of purchasing a new machine that would do more than the 1/2 score of each Starter!  Just curious...  I still have plenty left over from last winter...but I'll definitely be re-ordering way before I run out!  Thanks for such an EXCELLENT product!!


----------



## fossil (Oct 19, 2008)

I use 1/4 puck.  Utility knife cuts almost all the way through (sort of a "sawing" motion), then just break into quarters.  Got a little box I keep my quarters in.  Is that all your real hair?  Dang, it's gorgeous!  Rick


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 19, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> FJLayes625 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 19, 2008)

stephen44 said:
			
		

> still didn't get mine - must be too far south



We will look into your samples on Monday and let you know what happened.
Thomas


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 19, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> I use 1/4 puck.  Utility knife cuts almost all the way through (sort of a "sawing" motion), then just break into quarters.  Got a little box I keep my quarters in.  Is that all your real hair?  Dang, it's gorgeous!  Rick


Hello Rick,

The Super Cedar has a slight score for breaking into quarters. It is on the side under the label. I find them to break in half and then again into quarters quite easily.

We do have some commercial accounts that require us to halve them for their portion control. We do this after they are wrapped and then they are pushed with a air cylinder through the band saw and down a trough into boxes. This may seem like a slow process to some but the unique blend of cedar and highly refined parrafin we use requires this production method. This is why they burn clean and start fast. Oxygen RICH! Other methods pack the starter to tight or they require to much paraffin.
 Try cutting them on your band saw. 

Thomas


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 19, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> I use 1/4 puck.  Utility knife cuts almost all the way through (sort of a "sawing" motion), then just break into quarters.  Got a little box I keep my quarters in.  Is that all your real hair?  Dang, it's gorgeous!  Rick



Oh ya, I don't have any hair. I use wax to remove it!
Thomas


----------



## stephen44 (Oct 19, 2008)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> stephen44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thank you - I'm not worried - just getting close to buying some and would like to test yours before buying my usual ones !


----------



## fossil (Oct 19, 2008)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have any trouble quartering them, I use the scores as a guide for my knife and get fewer "crumbs", and I _love_ them.  (BTW, I wasn't talking about _your_ hair, Thomas, I was reacting to a real close look at MsBree's avatar.)  Keep pressin' them little jewels out!  Rick


----------



## NitroBobby (Oct 19, 2008)

hi thomas. i sent you an e-mail with my mailing address. after reading this thread, i'm very excited to try your product. thanks for the generous offer of free samples. 

kgb


----------



## msbree (Oct 19, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> NW Fuels said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are just too funny!  Yeah, that's my real hair...curls and all!  Gotta keep it back or up before putting my upper body anywhere near that hot stove when refueling!  Can you imagine???  OMG!!  Thanks for the compliment Rick


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 24, 2008)

Just getting it up!


----------



## Bamawood (Nov 2, 2008)

Sent my  email . Hope I'm not too late Thanks.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 2, 2008)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> Rick, I will tell you a way to get more free ones. I know the Blaze King stoves come with a few free ones and so does the Woodhaven firewood racks. Hope this helps!
> 
> I see alot of smoke coming from your area when flying over.
> Thomas



Hello Thomas, 
I have tried your firestarters and they do work well and I am wondering if you give discounts to Hearth.Com members? 

Ray


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Ray, I would love to help the members some how. I cannot discount the price at this time. Paraffin prices have doubled the last 4 months and shipping has also increased. The price to ship a 100 ct case to the east coast is approx.$27.00 plus I see a lot of rural destination add ons of $2.00 to $4.00 with fuel surcharge. This is included in the price we charge of $64.85 for the 100ct delivered to their door.
I do have this idea.
I could ship a pallet (48 cases) to your area and you or someone would see a substantial discount due to shipping fees saved. The members could contact you for the product and discounts.

Thomas


----------



## raybonz (Nov 3, 2008)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> Hello Ray, I would love to help the members some how. I cannot discount the price at this time. Paraffin prices have doubled the last 4 months and shipping has also increased. The price to ship a 100 ct case to the east coast is approx.$27.00 plus I see a lot of rural destination add ons of $2.00 to $4.00 with fuel surcharge. This is included in the price we charge of $64.85 for the 100ct delivered to their door.
> I do have this idea.
> I could ship a pallet (48 cases) to your area and you or someone would see a substantial discount due to shipping fees saved. The members could contact you for the product and discounts.
> 
> Thomas



Interesting idea Thomas.. A distribution network may be a good idea and business strategy plus drive the prices down.. How much does it cost to ship a pallet of 48 cases to the east coast?

Ray


----------



## lazeedan (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the samples. It's been pretty warm last couple days. I'm sure I'll try in the next couple of days.


----------



## bren582 (Nov 6, 2008)

Email is on the way.. thanks for the free try


----------



## pakrazee (Nov 6, 2008)

email sent - thanks!


----------



## Got Wood (Nov 6, 2008)

email sent - thanks


----------



## PARAL (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm on this bandwagon ... looking forward to trying it out. thanks!


----------



## geka (Nov 6, 2008)

Heard some great things about these. Looking forward to it. Sending the e-mail. Thanks.


----------



## weedlady (Nov 6, 2008)

me too! BRAND new member here, thanks


----------



## fullbore (Nov 6, 2008)

I received my case last week.  The free sample hooked me for life...


----------



## Vic99 (Nov 6, 2008)

Email sent.

Thanks for the free cedars.


----------



## fredarm (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got my 100 ct box.  After trying the free sample along with Duraflame firestarters and fatwood, the Supercedars are the best and well worth the (modest) extra cost, in my opinion.

Fred

(Gotta find the time to put together a signature and avatar.)


----------



## CK-1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Email Sent -  Can't wait to try them..


----------



## flamencogirl (Nov 7, 2008)

I just received my free samples.  Thank you so much.  Looking forward to trying them after hearing all the great things on this thread.


----------



## fossil (Nov 7, 2008)

Super Cedars are the best thing since split wood.   :coolsmile:   Rick


----------



## Bamawood (Nov 9, 2008)

Got my samples and tried them, they work great. I'll have to save up and put in an order. Thanks for the samples. I just wanted to add that I've been using the top down method and it works every time and that's in a fireplace.


----------



## bsa0021 (Nov 9, 2008)

I tried the fatwood and I wasn't impressed.
I've been using the firestarters from Wally world so I can't wait to see how the Cedars compare. 
If they are as good as everyone says...I'm in.


----------



## fattyfat1 (Nov 9, 2008)

e-mail sent! thanks


----------



## AceRyder (Nov 9, 2008)

Just sent email, hope I'm not too late.. Thanks!


----------



## flewism (Nov 10, 2008)

I just sent my email, thank you for the samples


----------



## hotrod72465 (Nov 10, 2008)

Email sent thanks in advance


----------



## Falcon (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking forward to trying these.
Thanks for the offer, Thomas.


----------



## wingarcher (Nov 10, 2008)

Many thanks- VERY prompt delivery of the samples.  I just used the 4th quarter of the first one to light a fire- and just ordered a case of 100, too!  Excellent product, anyone want some of these newspapers I've got piled up here?

Nat


----------



## GunSeth (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for my free samples!  I can't wait to try them.


----------



## Ken45 (Nov 11, 2008)

wingarcher said:
			
		

> Many thanks- VERY prompt delivery of the samples.  I just used the 4th quarter of the first one to light a fire- and just ordered a case of 100, too!  Excellent product, anyone want some of these newspapers I've got piled up here?
> 
> Nat



I suspect that happens to many of us! 

A good stove, a good chimney, well seasoned wood and the Super Cedar starters sure make starting a fire easy!   One match, close the door and check back in 15 minutes.

Ken


----------



## fuweasel (Nov 11, 2008)

Email sent. thank you


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 13, 2008)

I want to let all the new members that our offer of free samples does not expire, your request is welcomed. Email us at forstarts@aol.com. Thanks again to all for your kind words and support of our product.

Thomas
www.supercedar.com


----------



## Easyellis8 (Nov 13, 2008)

So, are you guys using these as is to light the seasoned wood with no paper or kindling?


----------



## fossil (Nov 13, 2008)

EasyEd said:
			
		

> So, are you guys using these as is to light the seasoned wood with no paper or kindling?



Not exactly, Ed.  The way I use them is to toss some kindling or splitter trash into the stove, place 1/4 of a Super Cedar on/in it, toss some more on top, then some kindling and small splits.  Sneak a lighter in there where I can get to the starter, light it up and off she goes.  No paper, but certainly some kindling to get 'er goin'.  If I'm in the mood, I'll do a "top-down", basically the same way, except stack it all "upside down", starting with the splits on the bottom of the firebox.  Still gotta establish that nice hot bed of coals before starting with the larger splits.  I love these things...no more newspaper.  Try 'em out and see how you like 'em.  Rick


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 13, 2008)

Email sent...
Thanks in advance!

How do you cut them in quarters?  Maul or splitter?


----------



## fossil (Nov 13, 2008)

Bubbavh said:
			
		

> Email sent...
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> How do you cut them in quarters?  Maul or splitter?



I usually use my fingers and my opposable thumbs.      Rick


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 13, 2008)

They will start larger splits without kindling or newspaper. You might want to use 1/2 though. If you use a whole one you will not need the splits, just throw in the rounds.
Thomas


----------



## fossil (Nov 13, 2008)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> They will start larger splits without kindling or newspaper. You might want to use 1/2 though. If you use a whole one you will not need the splits, just throw in the rounds.
> Thomas



That's a good point.  They burn for a good long time.  I've never used more than 1/4.  When I run out of all my splitter trash & other small stuff, I'll try 1/2 on some larger stuff & see how that does.  I predict success.  Easier than splitting a bucket of kindling in the snow!  Rick


----------



## crazy_dan (Nov 13, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> NW Fuels said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you only start a fire once a year then splitting a few splits into some kindling then you don't need much kindling


----------



## Easyellis8 (Nov 14, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> EasyEd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've used these to start the charcoal in my grill, no fluid residue when getting it ready.  The quarter piece lasts for a while so I can imagine how long a whole piece will burn.  With dry wood I'm sure that a 1/2 or whole can get some splits going rather quickly.


----------



## AceRyder (Nov 16, 2008)

Received the samples today, thanks! Can't wait to give them a try..


----------



## fossil (Nov 16, 2008)

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> ...If you only start a fire once a year then splitting a few splits into some kindling then you don't need much kindling



That's an interesting concept, but unfortunately it's not my reality.  I have only softwoods available to me, so getting a true "overnight burn" is pretty tough.  Where I live in the high desert, we have wide temperature swings from day to night (example: overnight tonight temps are expected to dip into the teens, and tomorrow we're looking at nearly 70 for a high).  With weather like that, I simply have to let the fire I build in the morning die sometime in the afternoon, or I'd just be burning wood with all the doors and windows open.  Consequently, I build fires pretty much from scratch every morning.  Our winter will get plenty cold soon, but we have what some would consider very wide "shoulders" here.  Super Cedars are a great product for the me and the way I need to manage my burning.  Rick


----------



## Prada (Nov 16, 2008)

Just got mine and am excited to try them!


----------



## moosetrek (Nov 16, 2008)

Email sent, thanks for the offer!


----------



## beezer (Nov 16, 2008)

Email sent. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CK-1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Tried one over the weekend.   Burns hotter and lasts longer than the firestarters I usually get from Lowes.   Broke one in half it still did a good job of lighting up my Kidlin Kids...

Once I use up my firestarters, I'm gonna order up some..


----------



## bsa0021 (Nov 17, 2008)

I tried mine the other day and although I am hard to please, I like them. They light real easy compared to the starters I get at wally world and burn better/ longer.
Now where did I put that WW reciept for the box I just bought?


----------



## fattyfat1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Got mine last thurs. they work great! Thanks,         Trev


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 18, 2008)

My sample came today.
Thanks a bunch. I actually hate to burn em, as they smell so good.
I grew up close to a lumber yard that sold alot of cedar. Still to this
day love that smell.

Thanks again
Brad


----------



## spadafore (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the fire starters.  They showed up in the mail only a couple of days after e-mailing my address.  Good deal.


----------



## karri0n (Nov 18, 2008)

Sending email, thanks!


----------



## GunSeth (Nov 18, 2008)

I used a quarter of one this morning and the kindling really took off!  Great stuff!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow- these guys are fast!
Ask and ye shall receive.

Thanks!!


----------



## newguyjoe (Nov 18, 2008)

Email sent, Thank you.


----------



## twoblackdogz (Nov 19, 2008)

I just received my box of 100 today!  They are doing double duty.  Storing the whole box, opened, in my clothes closet!


----------



## theora55 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice offer, thank you.  Email sent.  Theora


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 19, 2008)

twoblackdogz said:
			
		

> I just received my box of 100 today!  They are doing double duty.  Storing the whole box, opened, in my clothes closet!


Now that makes scents!


----------



## arcticcatmatt (Nov 19, 2008)

Got mine! These work GREAT. 

The ONLY thing that I would like different is its big. I run a russian (masonary) fireplace so I have to light 2 fires every day. I broke up the firestarter into pieces  but it wasn't very easy or clean. If you guys sold MINI starters or something that would be awesome!! Anything like that in your future? 

next paycheck.. I am ordering up some of your starters. I can break them into pieces


----------



## Jay777 (Nov 19, 2008)

I used a half of a free sample for my first fire last weekend.  Smaller ones would probably be better just because I don't need that huge thing.. half a piece lit easily, burned brightly, and lit my kindling just fine.

Placed an order for a big box of 'em   Thanks.


----------



## beansuncle (Nov 19, 2008)

Thomas,

Thanks for the offer.  Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Patapsco Mike (Nov 19, 2008)

Just another testimony.  I bought 100 over the summer.  I haven't used a piece of newspaper since.  I put 1/4 of a piece right in the front middle of the stove where the primary air dumps into my Olympic, put a couple small pieces of wood behind it and bigger stuff on top.  Light it, shut the door, and it's like having a blowtorch blowing on the wood for quite a long time.  It works 100% of the time and I am a convert.

I agree that I would MUCH rather buy a gallon container full of loose 1/4 or 1/3 size chunks than the huge pieces individually wrapped.  They are a bit messy when you break them up and it's a lot of unnecessary packaging.  I can't imagine ever using a whole piece for a fire.  I bet I could get away with 1/8 of a piece if I could easily break it into pieces that small.


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 19, 2008)

Patapsco Mike said:
			
		

> Just another testimony.  I bought 100 over the summer.  I haven't used a piece of newspaper since.  I put 1/4 of a piece right in the front middle of the stove where the primary air dumps into my Olympic, put a couple small pieces of wood behind it and bigger stuff on top.  Light it, shut the door, and it's like having a blowtorch blowing on the wood for quite a long time.  It works 100% of the time and I am a convert.
> 
> I agree that I would MUCH rather buy a gallon container full of loose 1/4 or 1/3 size chunks than the huge pieces individually wrapped.  They are a bit messy when you break them up and it's a lot of unnecessary packaging.  I can't imagine ever using a whole piece for a fire.  I bet I could get away with 1/8 of a piece if I could easily break it into pieces that small.



I hope to be able to satisfy your requests in the future. However at this time I will have to say that we have a much larger market in the outdoor world that requires a full one. How about I work on a small device that you set the whole puck in and push down on a lever that quarters it. It could also catch the crumbs.
I do have GREEN 72 count available with no packaging. I also can sell the bulk material in bags, take a pinch and light it as you request.

Thanks for your support.
Thomas


----------



## fossil (Nov 19, 2008)

I just cut open the plastic all around the top with scissors, then use Thomas's score marks as a guide to sort of "saw" it with a utility knife in both directions, then it breaks into quarters pretty darned cleanly...very few crumbs, and very easy to do in very little time.  I keep a bunch in a little plastic tray near the stove.  _Way_ less work than doing the old crumple up the newspaper thing, and I will never ever do the tie the newspaper bow ties thing again.  Rick


----------



## moosetrek (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks, they arrived today; now we just need an excuse for the fire to go out so we can try them.  Unfortunately, down to 20 tonight so it'll have to wait...!


----------



## bbc557ci (Nov 21, 2008)

Just emailed my address NW.  Great reviews/comments on them.  Can't wait to give them a try !!


----------



## crunchie (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanx in advance for the fire starter.

Brian


----------



## SlyFerret (Nov 21, 2008)

These things are great!

Since I end up lighting a cold stove every evening after work (gone ~12 hours each day), they have made a big difference in the way I operate my stove.

I used to get home and build a kindling fire at about 6:00pm, and then reload at about 8:00 with a little bigger stuff, again before bed for the overnight at about 10:00, and again in the morning at abut 6:00am.  While this worked OK, the 8:00 reload really ended up causing me to overheat the house in order to have enough of a coal bed to load up for the overnight.

Now, I can just load up a more substantial load once at 6:00 and use a firestarter, and once at bedtime at about 10:00, and again in the morning.

The house is more comfortable, and I'm not spending as much time messing with the stove.

I'll be placing an order for a case of 100 of them today.

-SF


----------



## bsimon (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine arrived today.  Thanks NW Fuels!  

I started a fire before I knew they'd arrived, but hope to try them soon.


----------



## beezer (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you for the fast shipping. I'll give them a try and most likely be placing an order soon.


----------



## nhimack (Nov 22, 2008)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> We are once again offering free samples of our Super Cedar Firestarters to all new members of Hearth.com. These are approved for use in wood stoves and fireplaces with or without cat combusters. These are also great for starting outdoor firepits and charcoal grills. Please email us your physical ship to address and they are on the way. For more info see www.supercedar.com
> Email to
> forstarts@aol.com
> Free Samples
> ...



Is this offer still valid? Granted I do get some satisfaction shreeding the local paper to start the fire with but it isnt the most effivient way. I tried Fat wood but wasnt impressed with it for the price.  Email sent

Ian MacKenzie
Effingham NH


----------



## WNY PAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Received my samples a couple weeks ago... used both.  Really, really great things!  Just ordered the 100 pack from the website.  Thanks!!


----------



## newguyjoe (Nov 24, 2008)

got mine on friday last week, THANKS A LOT! cant wait to try them out.


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 24, 2008)

I got mine a couple weeks ago also.  I went a day without a fire just to try it.  I used a quarter of one as suggested and it worked great!  I figure I got enough left to last me seven years.  Not to be ungrateful.  If I needed more I'd order some.  Very good product.
Thanks-
Ken


----------



## arcticcatmatt (Nov 29, 2008)

Just ordered 72 as promised. 

Bad part is my girlfriend just yelled out "honey, we are out of those firestarters".. wish she said something 2 days ago. DOH! 

Your free samples sold us :thumbs up:


----------



## bren582 (Nov 29, 2008)

These things are great, I was shocked at the rapid heat and fire produced from such a small object, much better than fat wood. I ordered the 100 count  $64.85 shipped.. Break them in half for 200 starts and you can't beat that with a stick!!


----------



## tkuhe (Nov 29, 2008)

not sure if this is still available, but you've got mail.


----------



## GunSeth (Nov 29, 2008)

I just ordered 100.  I'm going to give some to friends as Christmas gifts.


----------



## ac900tc (Nov 30, 2008)

E-mail sent. Thank You


----------



## SlyFerret (Nov 30, 2008)

I just got my case of 100 yesterday.  Darn quick shipping, considering the Thanksgiving holiday.

I've been breaking them into quarters.  Working great!

It must be nice selling a product that sells themselves.  Two freebies and I placed a $65 order.

-SF


----------



## fossil (Nov 30, 2008)

SlyFerret said:
			
		

> ...It must be nice selling a product that sells themselves...



Thomas can spend his valuable time manufacturing.  The fact that the product simply does exactly as expected means he doesn't have to have a big budget for advertising or sales/marketing, or a complaint department.  I've said it before...Super Cedars are the best thing since split wood.  Rick


----------



## jekkabenz (Nov 30, 2008)

Just sent an email, thanks so much!


----------



## kork (Nov 30, 2008)

Just recieved mine yesterday.   Man that was fast.  Gonna use em as soon as the stove is installed in 2 weeks.Thanks alot, if they are as good as promised and talked about around here tehn I'm sure to be ordering soon.
Hank


----------



## NWfuel (Dec 6, 2008)

I just want to update all new members that would like a free sample of our Super Cedar Firestarter. All you need to do is email us at forstarts@aol.com and give us your name,street,city,state,zip code and they are on the way! Please say your from Hearth.com.For some members that requested samples last Tues. and Wed. you might see a slight delay in receiving your samples. Our free sample offer made it out to the WHOLE WIDE WORLD  and we received 3,000 requests in a matter of a few hours. (What a great way to get out a message) We are sifting through looking for hearth.com requests and moving you to the TOP!  To all of you that have ordered our product I would like to thank you for your support and your kind words on this thread.

Happy Holiday's
Thomas


----------



## arcticcatmatt (Dec 6, 2008)

Just got my order. Took awhile to come across the country but they got here!  Fedex is delivering in a penske truck they have so much work to do. 

Yee haa! No more starting with newspaper and wasting my time! 

Thanks again for such a kick ass product. I am going to give my buddy one of your starters tonight at a christmas party and another one to another friend to try. Geeze, I am giving away my stock haha.


----------



## fossil (Dec 6, 2008)

arcticcatmatt said:
			
		

> ...Thanks again for such a kick ass product. I am going to give my buddy one of your starters tonight at a christmas party and another one to another friend to try. Geeze, I am giving away my stock haha.



I'm quite sure that's music to Thomas' ears.  We're all his marketing department...not that the product needs any "marketing" in the modern sense.  It really does sell itself.  Just gotta get a sample of it out there into the hands of the consumers.  I'm gonna give a couple to my cousin...if I can get _him_ to appreciate them, then I should be able to get _anyone_ to appreciate them.  Rick


----------



## bren582 (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm still waiting to receive my order placed on Nov 28.. Hopefully by monday..


----------



## NWfuel (Jan 31, 2009)

We are all caught up now. I would like to inform all new members about our free samples of Super Cedar firestarters. Email forstarts@aol.com your name, ship to address, and they are on the way. 

Thomas


----------



## karri0n (Feb 2, 2009)

obligatory bump


----------



## 97hd (Feb 6, 2009)

Sent e-mail on 2-1, recieverd e-mail 2-2 sample was on it's way, 2-5 recieved sample, now if it was cool enough to start a fire. Front range Colorado high 60s all week but they say it"s gonna change this weekend.  Thanks Thomas!!


----------



## webfoot (Feb 7, 2009)

im sending my address ,Thanks I will give them a try
Webfoot
PS do u send to Canada?


----------



## wingsfan (Feb 8, 2009)

I also sent you an email. Thanks alot.
Dennis


----------



## wendell (Feb 16, 2009)

I went to bed early last night and slept in this morning so finally got a chance to use my Super Cedar sample this morning.

Amazing! I only used a quarter of a piece and had a blazing fire within a few minutes.

I will definitely be a customer!!


----------



## billjustbill (Feb 16, 2009)

I recieved the two samples Saturday.  Thank you!!  It's to turn cold at night, so I'll be trying them.

I do appreciate your marketing and your prompt mailing,

Bill


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2009)

Used 1/2 one this evening, way better than the things you get in a box at wally world.  I will be ordering them soon.


----------



## f3cbboy (Feb 16, 2009)

i will send a PM - Thank You Very Much in advance.  I have been looking forward to trying these and what better way than with a free sample.  Thanks Bruce


----------



## f3cbboy (Feb 21, 2009)

thank you again- received these this afternoon and used to start a fire when i got home from work - real easy to start a fire - made it a snap.  I will order some soon. thanks


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 21, 2009)

got a sample set from cedars last winter, LOVED em! they do a fantastic job on charcoal grill lightu=ing as well as stove fires, i lit my big green egg with a small pinch off one , got about a dozen lights off one disk (using a pinch at a time) best part with using on the grill is the lack of the "kerosine" smell and taste. 

great product, and a valued member of the hearth family.


----------



## mmopt (Feb 21, 2009)

Email sent, look forward to trying these out. My father still doesn't (and won't ever) use the internet, but I'll share some with him.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## rijim (Feb 21, 2009)

Tried them, liked them, ordered 100.


----------

